
The Paper Planes of New York - anathebealo
http://www.newyorker.com/project/portfolio/the-paper-airplane-collector?mbid=social_facebook
======
coin
Many of these appear to be from "The great international paper airplane book",
which lists the top contestants from the first International Paper Airplane
contest (1967?). It's a great book and I highly recommend it.

~~~
hudibras
I was obsessed with this book in 1st through 3rd grade and must have checked
it out from the school library 50 times.

Just picked up a used copy from Amazon 30 seconds ago; thanks for reminding
me.

~~~
byron_fast
Wow that's the book I was thinking of when I mentioned Foghorn Leghorn. The
little genius kid makes a plane from that book.

------
byron_fast
Some clearly well-built planes there, and some that definitely would only fly
once. For some reason, I thought of Foghorn Leghorn.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDjDv-
RGC1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDjDv-RGC1Q)

